# Kaufberatung Motorsäge



## pyro (13. Feb. 2017)

Das Forum hat mir schon oft sehr gut geholfen wenn es um das Thema Teich und Gartengeräte geht. Nun steht der Kauf einer neuen Motorsäge mit Verbrennungsmotor an.
Haupteinsatzgebiet ist das zerkleinern von Holz auf Ofenmaß zum spalten. Dafür schneide ich Meterstämme mit einem Durchmesser bis maximal 40cm - zu 80% aber kleinere Stämme bis 30cm Durchmesser und Paletten. 
Ich denke eine Schwertlänge von 35cm ist dafür ausreichend.

Stihl ist ja der Marktführer, es gibt aber noch viele andere Firmen. Zudem stelle ich mir die Frage ob es eine Markenmaschine sein muss oder ob es auch was günstiges tut. Zur Info meine alte Motorsäge war ein Baumarkt- Noname Produkt für damals 99 Euro und hat nun fast 10 Jahre absolut zuverlässig gedient...

Falls also wer nen Tip oder ein Angebot hätte bitte einen Beitrag schreiben. Danke!


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Pyro,
ich habe eine elektrische 35er Dolmar-Kettensäge seit Jahren in Benutzung. Diese erfüllt meine Wünsche, und auch die Sägeketten habe ich alle noch. Es kostet mich einige Zeit, diese per Hand mit Feile nachzuschärfen.
Mein Schwiegervater schwört auf Stihl, mit der er im Wald (ohne Strom) unterwegs ist. Für die Sägeketten benutzt er einen externen Service. So lange würden meine Sägeketten nie halten. Um es kurz zu machen: Für die Heizung kommt er mit einem Stihl-Einstiegsmodell klar, und fällt einige Bäume pro Jahr für Heizung/WW und Bekannte. Ich komme mit meinem Modell in meinem Garten und dem meiner Eltern klar (1500 m²). Das reicht nicht mal für die Abende am Feuerkorb, dafür hatte ich noch keinen Ausfall der Säge ... .


----------



## pyro (13. Feb. 2017)

Servus Rolf,

eine elektrische Kettensäge möchte ich nicht. Ich schneide zwar meist im Garten, ich bin aber die Beweglichkeit und Freiheit gewohnt und es kann auch sehr selten mal vorkommen das ich im Wald oder an einem Ort ohne Strom arbeite. Deswegen die Einschränkung auf Säge mit Verbrennungsmotor.

Die Ketten per Hand mit einer Feile zu schärfen bin ich auch gewohnt und ist für mich kein Problem.


----------



## laolamia (13. Feb. 2017)

hallo,

hab mir grade freitag eine gekauft.
vorher bei meinen nachbarn und freunden getestet und beraten lassen.

hab auch noch eine elektro sage aber das mit dem kabel nervt und ab und zu will ich auch mal dickere äste zerlegen.

da ich keine waldarbeiten mache und sie nur gelegentlich mal brauche habe ich mir die mcculloch cs 390 geholt, als pluspack mit 2. kette tacshe und handschuhe.

ich hab die bei meinem nachbarn getestet und war zufrieden.

gruss marco


----------



## koile (13. Feb. 2017)

Hallo,
Wenn ich mir jetzt nochmals eine Säge kaufen würde , dann nur noch eine mit Akku ..........
vom Marktführer. 
Habe merere Motorsägen, auch Hochendaster, und Elektrosäge,.......aber wenn ich nochmals dann nur noch
Akku.
Und Denke daran ,wer Billig Kauft, Kauft 2 mal.


----------



## koiteich1 (13. Feb. 2017)

Wie schon geschrieben:
Wer billig kauft kauft 2X

Ich hatte früher eine Stihl und würde auch immer wieder eine Stihl kaufen.
Frag mal bei einem Stihlhändler nach die haben als auch mal überholte Gebrauchtgeräte zu guten preisen.


----------



## koile (13. Feb. 2017)

@pyro , wie Du Geschrieben hast, Du hättest durch den Unfall Probleme mit den Handgelenken, ich

gebe ich zu bedenken ,das eine große Maschine auch mal knappe 6 kg auf die Waage bringt,

und die Vibrationen sind auch  nicht ohne.


----------



## Küstensegler (13. Feb. 2017)

Meine Motorsäge ist auch eine Stihl,
die hab ich jetzt ca 15 Jahre im Einsatz und mach damit jedes Jahr ca. 11 - 15 qm Brennholz.
Stämme bis 60cm Durchmesser. Während dieser Zeit hat mein alter Herr immer wieder mal eine Baumarktsäge benutzt.
Alle sind mittlerweile Schrott.
Achja - ich hab die vor 15 Jahren gebraucht gekauft. Wie alt die wirklich ist ? - k.A
Letzten Winter musste ich eine Abdeckung für den Auspuff kaufen - Ersatzteil nach der Zeit - kein Problem.
Also wenn meine mal den Geist aufgibt, dann immer wieder eine Stihl.
Die Ketten werden immer selbst mit einer Feile geschärft.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Feb. 2017)

Stihl MS 270


----------



## koile (13. Feb. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Stihl MS 270




  MS 270 von Stihl 
Leistung 3,5 Ps
Schwertlänge 37 cm
Gewicht ohne Schwert und Kette 5,3 kg
Preis ca 500,00€


----------



## pyro (13. Feb. 2017)

Ja natürlich kann ich die Motorsäge nur bedienen wenn mein Handgelenk wieder OK ist. Aber da bin ich recht zuversichtlich. Die Schmerzen sind kaum mehr vorhanden und der eingeschränkte Bewegungsraum macht hier kein Problem.

Ich hab mir im Netz die MS 231 mit 35cm Schwert angesehen. Die macht bisher einen guten Eindruck. Die MS 270 ist auch nicht falsch, hat bisschen mehr Leistung... alles gute Tips.

Im Vergleich zu meiner alten Baumarktsäge für 99 Euro die 10 Jahre hielt müsste dann eine 500 Euro Stihl 50 Jahre halten. Ich glaub so lange brauch ich die Säge sicher nicht mehr...


----------



## muh.gp (13. Feb. 2017)

Die Stihl geübt es gerade für 199 Euronen:

http://www.stihl.de/STIHL-Produkte/...-für-den-Privatanwender/22216-110/MS-170.aspx

vielleicht eine Option...


----------



## koiteich1 (13. Feb. 2017)

pyro schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu meiner alten Baumarktsäge für 99 Euro die 10 Jahre hielt müsste dann eine 500 Euro Stihl 50 Jahre halten. Ich glaub so lange brauch ich die Säge sicher nicht mehr...




Wie du willst keine 100 werden 

Ne im Ernst.
Solltest du die später mal nicht mehr gebrauchen für Stihl Geräte bekommst du immer noch gutes Geld.


----------



## pyro (13. Feb. 2017)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Wie du willst keine 100 werden
> 
> Ne im Ernst.
> Solltest du die später mal nicht mehr gebrauchen für Stihl Geräte bekommst du immer noch gutes Geld.




Mir würden 80 gesunde Jahre völlig ausreichen. Auf 20 kranke Jahre nur um 100 zu werden könnt ich verzichten.  


Die o.g. MS 170 ist mir zu klein.


----------



## troll20 (13. Feb. 2017)

muh.gp schrieb:


> gerade für 199 Euronen


 bei mir steht 239,- auf deiner Website


----------



## toschbaer (13. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Thorsten,
ich kann Dir diese empfehlen: *HUSQVARNA 435 Motorsäge - eine bissige für die "Größe"
Die Stihl 200t ist fast genau so gut
Ok, Ich bin ein Husqvarna- Freund- weil dreht besser!!

LG
Friedhelm*


----------



## Haegar (13. Feb. 2017)

20 Jahre Dolmar Benzinsäge, nur für den normalen Hausgebrauch, also mal ein Baum fällen und/oder zerkleinern. Völlig o.k.


----------



## pyro (13. Feb. 2017)

Hm, die Husquarna 435 gibt es bei Motorland im Internet derzeit von 519 auf 309 Euro reduziert. Das ist natürlich heiss...

Die Stihl MS 231 kostet Liste 499 Euro. Unter 400 hab ich da noch nix entdeckt.


----------



## koiteich1 (14. Feb. 2017)

pyro schrieb:


> Unter 400 hab ich da noch nix entdeckt



Doch hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/STIHL-Motors...et-/381940132320?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


----------



## Joachim (14. Feb. 2017)

Hier, in einem anderem Forum von mir, hat sich einer zusätzlich zur Motorsäge eine Stihl Akkusäge gekauft (mit Fotos). 

https://www.zetor-forum.de/forum/themen/winterzeit-holz-mach-zeit.3388/page-4#post-30316

Grund war, das sie leichter ist - wird halt niemand jünger...


----------



## pyro (20. Feb. 2017)

Eine Elektrosäge mit Kabel scheidet aus. Eine Akkusäge für kleine Arbeiten kommt vielleicht als Zweitsäge.

Zunächst gehts aber immer noch um eine mittlere handliche Benzinsäge. Ich bin tatsächlich auf ein Motorsägen-Forum gestoßen. Dort wird als Forenliebling und Allrounder die Dolmar 420 genannt.

Werd ich mir auch mal ansehen, spätestens nach den Faschingstagen starte ich ne Händlertour.


----------



## Daufi (21. Feb. 2017)

Wenn du wirklich nur Meterstücke klein machen willst, also so Ofenlänge von 25 oder 33cm, und die Meterstücke gespalten sind, kann ich Dir(wenn Strom da ist) wirklich nur eine Wippsäge empfehlen...
Die Kettensäge brauche ich(wir machen so seit 2,3 Jahren) ein bißchen Holz(5-10rm), eigentlich nur zum selbstwerben im Wald, oder mal in Garten, um ganz selten einen kleineren Baum umzulegen...
Und da ist es eine uralte kleine Stihl MS210...

Oh, das mit den Paletten hatte ich nicht gesehen - vergiss die Wippsäge...


----------



## pyro (22. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Daufi,

es sind nicht ausschließlich Meterstücke sondern schon mal größere Längen. Wenn ich im Wald gefälltes Holz auf 4m Maß kaufe dann muss ich das auch vor Ort auf 2m Stücke schneiden um es transportieren zu können. Im Garten hab ich auch mehrere Bäume usw. und dann waren da auch noch die Paletten die immer wieder anfallen...

Wie Du siehst hab ich mich eigendlich schon fürs richtige Produkt, eine Benzin Motorsäge, entschieden.

Es steht nun nur noch die Entscheidung für die richtige Größe und Marke aus.


----------



## cafechaos0 (22. Feb. 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe leider mit no name Sägen aus dem Baumarkt schlechte Erfahrung gemacht.
Meine letzte Säge war eine Dolmar, enttäuschend.
Nun endlich wach geworden und eine Stihl gekauft, Sonderaktion beim Vertragshändler 200,- €.
Habe es nicht bereut, hätte bloß gleich auf meine Freunde hören sollen!


----------



## koile (22. Feb. 2017)

Ich hatte auch mal eine Dolmar , nur zum Entasten durch die hohe Drehzahl wurde sie so heiß und 
das Kunststoff Gehäuse rund um den Auspuff verschmolz. 
Das wiederum führte dazu  ,das sich das Gehäuse verformte und die Maschine nicht mer richtig zu
Händeln war.
 Motor war aber noch Top , Gehäuse wäre so Teuer gewesen wie eine neue Maschine. 
Jetzt nur noch Stihl.


----------



## Daufi (22. Feb. 2017)

Nee, das passt schon....,
wir hatten vor 2 Jahren die Stihl mit dem Haus übernommen...
Und dann kam fast automatisch nach einem Jahr die Wippsäge....
Und hab keines bereut...
Wobei wir uns - man wird nicht jünger und beweglicher - gerade mal 10 m Buche/Eiche in 25cm Stücken, je 1,2srm für 55 euro bestellt haben...
Wenn ich sehe, dass unser Förster für 1rm Meterstücke, gerückt am Weg schon 50 Euro verlangt, dann rentiert sich das fast nicht mehr...
Außer man hat den Spass, die Bewegung im Freien, und das gute Gefühl selbst was getan zu haben...
Dafür nehm ich dann noch mal 6m aus unserem Wald...
Viel Spass mit der neuen Säge!


----------



## sugger1234 (22. Feb. 2017)

ich kann die nur Stihl oder Husqvarna empfehlen,
Ich selber wollte nee Stihl haben, aber bei der Beratung wurde es eine Husqvarna, dieser hatte auch Dolmar da 
diese hab ich nun seit 3 Jahren und sie springt sofort wieder an auch nach längerem stehen und bin damit sehr zufrieden
auf jeden fall zwischen den zweien kannst nix falsch machen
Denke die Huski  ist von Preis etwas billiger als die Stihl
solltest die Maschine bei einem Händler vor Ort kaufen der diese auch richten kann und nicht unbedingt im Baumarkt


----------



## Rickert545 (25. Feb. 2017)

STIHL kann ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen! Top Qualität


----------



## marcus18488 (25. Feb. 2017)

Ich kann dir Stihl empfehlen. 
Arbeite professionell mit Stihl seit über 35 Jahren. Habe selbst einen großen Wald und bin stolzer Besitzer von 6 Verschiedenen Stihl Sägen. Die kleinste ist bereits 25 Jahre alt und läuft noch wie neu. Ist eine 021,  
024, 260, bis zur älteren 063 alles Vorhanden. 
Man muss sich entscheiden zwischen Profisägen und ich nenn die mal "Hobby" Sägen. 
Ist auch ne Preisfrage. 
Auch bei den Ketten auswählen zwischen Halb und Vollmeisel Ketten. Kommt immer auf den Zweck und das können an.


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Marcus,

was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einer Halb- und einer Vollmeiselkette? Wusste gar nicht das es sowas gibt!


----------



## koile (25. Feb. 2017)

@ trampelkraut,  Vollmeiselketten sind in erster Linie für Profi Maschinen, 
desweiteren Spielt es eine Rolle was für Holz du verarbeitest ,für Langfaserig Holz wie zu Fichte , Tanne ,
reicht eine Halbmeisellkette.
Bei hartem Holz, Eiche , Buche wird im Forst er zu Vollmeiselketten gegriffen.


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Gerd,

das hast du sehr schön erklärt. Das versteht sogar ein Dummer wie ich.


----------



## koile (25. Feb. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hallo Gerd,
> 
> das hast du sehr schön erklärt. Das versteht sogar ein Dummer wie ich.



Ich glaube aber nicht das Du ein Dummer bist, mann kann sich nich mit allem auskennen.


----------



## laolamia (25. Feb. 2017)

na das koennte man doch glatt googlen 
kannte ich aber auch nicht


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Feb. 2017)

Wenn ich mir so was anschaue dann ist das doch eine reine Amazon verarsche.
Wer Testet? Wie. Unabhängig ? Mit Verkauf links glaube ich nicht dran.
http://www.akku-kettensaegen.de/bestenliste/

Tja, Wenn man heute Test ins Google drückt kommen wohl immer erst mal so geschichten.
Da schaue Ich dann immer nach Forstzeitschrieften oder Gartenratgebern......ob die mehr ahnung Haben.....im Forstforen sind es schnell auch mal sehr teure geschichten welche da benannt werden.
Dann so was.
http://www.werkzeug-news.de/Forum/viewforum.php?f=3


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Feb. 2017)

Das sehe ich genauso wie du, mit diesen Tests sollte man vorsichtig sein.


----------



## marcus18488 (26. Feb. 2017)

Schau mal in AFZ der Wald oder Forstwirt nach. Sind beides Fachzeitschriften.

@ trampelkraut.  

Voll hin halbmeiselketten wurde sehr gut erklärt. 
Der Winkel am Sägezahnwellen ist größer bzw kleiner angeschliffen. So wird mehr oder weniger Span abgetragen beim Sägen. 

Kannst mal bei Google nach Grube suchen. Die haben ein kleines Heftchen kostenlos. Nennt sich der Motorsäger oder so ähnlich. Sind die Grundlagen auch für einen Laien sehr gut erklärt. 

Und immer dran denken: Schnittschutzkleidung tragen. 

Wenn möglich einen Vollschutz nehmen. Ist zwar teurer, aber ich weiß aus Erfahrung wovon ich rede.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Feb. 2017)

WieRolf (RKurzhals) habe ich eine Dolmar Elektrokettensäge. Da Kabeltrommeln zumeist genug bei uns herum stehen und ich die eigentlich nur alle 2 Jahre mal nutze wollte ich keine Motorsäge. Bei Elektro hat man kein Problem, das die Vergaser eintrocknen und die Düsen sich zu setzen. 
Wir haben gestern 10 Apfelbäume (Stammdurchmesser bis 20-30 cm) raus gerissen. Ein Bekannter ist mit Trecker und Seilwinde gekommen und hatte natürlich auch eine Stihl dabei. Zum Kleinschneiden hat meine Dolmar aber immer gereicht. Mit neuer Kette geht die auch wie Butter durch die Äste.


----------



## teichinteressent (26. Feb. 2017)

@ tottoabs
Da hast doch sicherlich die URL gelesen? Da ist sofort zu erkennen, daß es nur irgendein Test ist.
Diese Seite ist von privat. Auch du könntest z.B. diese Seite gebaut haben.


----------



## koile (26. Feb. 2017)

@Tottoabs , dass mit dem eintrocknen der Membranen am Vergaser, und das verstopfen der Düsen, 
hat mit dem Benzin-öl Gemisch zu tun.
Wenn Du aber Aspen verwendetest , hast Du keine Probleme mehr damit, und Deine Maschinen springen viel
besser an.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Feb. 2017)

koile schrieb:


> Wenn Du aber Aspen verwendetest , hast Du keine Probleme mehr damit, und Deine Maschinen springen viel
> besser an.


Nach 2 Jahren ist das auch verdunstet. Einige Reste bleiben .... Irgend wann ist dann eine Komplettreinigung des Vergasers fällig.....wahrscheinlich, wenn ich Sie wirklich mal brauche.....Aspen taucht, nur .... die Elektro reicht mir. Hat Kraft und ist viel leichter als eine mit Verbrennungsmotor.


----------



## marcus18488 (1. März 2017)

Festgeklebte Membran hatte ich noch nie.  Weder mit Aspen, noch mit Gemisch. 
Einfach die Säge jeden Tag benutzen, dann klappt das


----------



## koile (1. März 2017)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Festgeklebte Membran hatte ich noch nie.  Weder mit Aspen, noch mit Gemisch.
> Einfach die Säge jeden Tag benutzen, dann klappt das




Oder so,


----------



## pyro (10. Apr. 2017)

Update:

Aufgrund von einigen Händlerbesuchen, persönliches Ansehen und "in die Hand nehmen" und auch aufgrund des Preises werde ich mir eine Säge von Husqvarna kaufen. Diese Firma bietet einfach meiner Meinung nach derzeit das bessere Preis- Leistungsverhältnis im Vergleich zu Stihl.

Ich schwanke derzeit noch zwischen der 445 II die für mich derzeit voll ausreichend wäre und die ich derzeit in einer Aktion mit Kombibenzinkanister für 369 Euro haben könnte und der 545. Bei der 545 wäre auch in ferner Zukunft wirklich alles erdenkliche abgetan, die Säge wiegt nicht mehr, hat aber sehr viel mehr Leistung und hat schon alles elektronisch - Vergasereinstellung usw. Diese Säge kostet 435 Euro im billigsten Fall.


----------



## neuling (11. Apr. 2017)

Hab die kleine Benzin von makita / dolmar. 
Pack die große stihl garnicht mehr an. Nur für große Stämme mach ich die an 
Gruß Jörg


----------



## pyro (12. Apr. 2017)

Oh mann...

Der Händler bei dem ich heute die Husqvarna bestellen wollte hat mich heut nach Einsatzbereich usw. ausgefragt und mir aufgrund dessen eher ein derzeit im Angebot befindliches Set mit einer Dolmar PS 420 SC geraten. Das Set besteht aus Transportkoffer mit betriebsbereiter Säge, Ersatzkette, Kettenfeile, 1l Kettenöl und 100ml 2T Mischöl für 399 Euro.


----------



## Grünesblatt45 (12. Apr. 2018)

Ich habe 2 Sägen von Stihl kann die Marke nur empfehlen, da sie auch einen super Kunden-Service haben.
Hoffe konnte dir etwas helfen.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## pyro (12. Apr. 2018)

Für mich hat sich das Thema schon erledigt. Es wurde letztendlich das oben erwähnte Set. Damit bin ich sehr zufrieden, auch Rotbuchen mit 40cm Stamm stellen kein Problem dar.

Wie weiter oben erläutert bin ich von Stihl sehr schnell abgekommen. Einfach zu teuer für die Leistung.

Eine Firma aufgrund eines guten Kundenservices zu empfehlen ist meiner Meinung nach etwas komisch. Ich habs lieber das ich ein Produkt kaufe und gar keinen Service von der Firma brauche weil das Produkt einfach so funktioniert wie es soll.


----------

